# plows on 2011 F-150?



## pelt35

I heard that Ford does not want plows on their new F-150's because of electric steering getting screwed up or something. Any one hear more about it?


----------



## JK-Plow

All the different snow plow manufacturers received information from Ford that because of the electrical system on the 2011 F150, a snow plow may not be put onto the trucks. They are worried that the electrical power steering put on the new trucks could not handle the electrical use by the snow plow.


----------



## weareweird69

Electrical Power Steering???


----------



## Too Stroked

I think if you look at the instantaneous / peak loading that some of the new Fisher & Western plows note in their specs, you'd have some cause for concern too. Some of the numbers will really open your eyes. 

As for "electric power steering," instead of running a power steering pump off the serpentine belt and causing parasitic power losses, several manufacturers have come out with power steering pumps run by a small electric motor. Kind of clever actually. No more parasitic loss. If you then consider that your steering depends on a certain amount of power being available whenever you need it - then factor in that big occasional load from a plow, well ...


----------



## beezil

here is the service bulletin....more or less the "official word"?

https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/Q-200.pdf


----------



## JK-Plow

In other words, if you get a crew cab with the 6.2 engine, there is no snow plow prep, but the electrical system can handle the snow plow. Hmm.. A lot of guys use the crew cabs to plow with. so you can have a plow on an F150.


----------



## chas4x4

What was Ford thinking a lot of people use their F150 for plowing their own driveway not a smart move.


----------



## Newdude

JK-Plow;1211963 said:


> In other words, if you get a crew cab with the 6.2 engine, there is no snow plow prep, but the electrical system can handle the snow plow. Hmm.. A lot of guys use the crew cabs to plow with. so you can have a plow on an F150.


Fisher, Western, Sno-way, Boss, Meyer, etc. don't list the F-150 at all for 2011.


----------



## JK-Plow

All those plow dealers list plows for the 2009/2010 F150. Front end mounts are the same. So in theory a plow could be mounted on a supercrew with a 6.2 engine, using an 09/10 mount.  A lot of homeowners put plows on the supercrews to plow their drives and a few use them for commercial use. The F150 with the 6.2 engine does not have the electric steering.


----------



## steve_robert

Sno Way lists there 26 series straight blade as being able to be used on all 2011 F150's


----------



## chevyman51

steve_robert;1321119 said:


> Sno Way lists there 26 series straight blade as being able to be used on all 2011 F150's


I read somewhere that said sno way is the only plow comany ford approved to come out with a plow mount for the truck.


----------



## Camden

Basher was just talking about this today, here's his latest post about it --> Plow on 2011 F150


----------



## basher

Newdude;1212897 said:


> Fisher, Western, Sno-way, Boss, Meyer, etc. don't list the F-150 at all for 2011.


Snoway lists both the 2011 F-150 and the F150 ecoboost



steve_robert;1321119 said:


> Sno Way lists there 26 series straight blade as being able to be used on all 2011 F150's





chevyman51;1321361 said:


> I read somewhere that said sno way is the only plow comany ford approved to come out with a plow mount for the truck.





snoway representative said:


> Sno-Way did present a Series 26 model snowplow to Ford and tests were completed very successfully and favorably in relation to amp draw affecting the auxiliary electric power steering motor. But, as is Ford's policy, they stated they never give an advantage to any individual supplier over other suppliers. We at Sno-Way continually refer all interested and concerned parties to the Sno-Way application guide. There will even be a sub frame for the F-150 EcoBoost model November 1st .


----------



## Big Drifts

SnoWay no longer makes the mount for the eco-boost engines due to airflow restriction to the engines intercooler. It should also be noted in the model notes the 26 series does not work on the F150 with the 6.2 L engine as well.


----------



## basher

Last I knew mounts are available if the customer wishes to install it themselves.


----------



## snowayecoboost

*2011 f150 ecoboost with snoway*

I have been wanting to reply to this thread since the beginning of the 2011 snow season. I am one of the few who was ballzy enough to put a 26 series snoway on my brand spankin new ecoboost. I also well educated myself with all these threads and spoke to the head tech in snoway before making the purchase of the truck anyway. I was scared but i said F it. I even got in a fight with a local snoway dealer who told me I didn't know what I was talking about when I was trying to buy a cross member from him. ANYWAYS. That said. I LOVE the setup. The day I installed the plow i had to move the truck an hour away and it happened to be 70 degrees outside. I was on the highway with the blade blocking the intercooler. NO PROBLEMS. we only had 3 storms this year but NO PROBLEM. Snoway is know for there minimal voltage draw. So stick with them I have been using there equipment for 10 years. The lower intercool bracket was in the way and is a little tricky to install but other than that, HOME run!! If I have a warranty issue I will install a winch between the side plates!! Ok lets see all the comments. Happy plowing!!!


----------



## basher

great to hear.Thumbs Up


----------

